# '06 Passat B6 3.2L 4motion vs '07 Audi A3 2.0TFSI brake size



## Sloth (Jul 5, 2002)

Hi All,
I own both above mentioned vehicles. The Audi has aftermarket 312mm DBA4000 slotted rotors fitted. I plan on upgrading the brakes on this car to a BBK and I wanted to know what size the Passat brakes are to know if these rotors would fit the Passat ?
Cheers,
Jim.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

in the states, the V6 (3.6L) 4Motion gets 345mm front brakes.


----------



## Sloth (Jul 5, 2002)

*Re: (GT17V)*

Thanks.


----------

